# Women In 40's To Pose Nude (Very Tastefully!)



## Eimear1981

Fabulous Magazine is looking for women in their 40's to take part in a very tasteful nude photoshoot.

We are celebrating 40- something women in an inspirational and positive article.

Ideally you will have had an experience in your 40's you can talk about-eg successful or unsuccessful fertility treatment, becoming a mother for the first time, battling a serious illness, a relationship break down, having cosmetic surgery, dramatic weight loss etc....

But this is open to everyone.

The shoot will be in London, with professional hair/makeup/lighting and an all female team. All expenses paid and a small fee will be paid also.

It will be extremely tasteful (nothing on display!)

Please contact me ASAP if you're interested in taking part on Eimear.o'[email protected]


----------

